# Mozilla Mail and spelling

## grooveman

Hi everyone.

I was wondering if there is any way to implement spell checking in mozilla mail.  I have just set up a dozen different users with this as their default email client.  I just assumed there was a spell checker... after all, evolution, kmail and netscape all had them...  I really need to come up with something here.

I tried to emerge mozilla 1.4 (I am using 1.3-r2) to see if they have implemented this yet, but it fails (I have that in another post).

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!

Chris

----------

## bmph8ter

http://spellchecker.mozdev.org/

Hope this helps.

----------

## grooveman

Hello bmph8ter,

I did come across that, and clicked their install link for mozilla 1.3 and it looked like it installed it -- but it didn't seem to work. 

I do not get a "spell" button as is depicted in their screenshot.

You have any idea what is wrong?  I even went to their CVS site and tried the previous version of this xpi for mozilla 1.3. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## bmph8ter

Did you install it as root?  Then, you restart Mozilla (after the install) as root again and the spell icon should appear in your compose winow.

----------

## grooveman

yeah.

That is exactly what I have done, on two different machines now, and it doesn't work.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Chris

----------

## grooveman

I was able to compile mozilla 1.4, and add the spell checker and it worked.

Hypothoses:

1) The .xpi for mozilla 1.3 is kaput.

2) Enigmail conflicted with the spell checker (since enigmail was compiled in on my 1.3 install and not on my 1.4).

I do appreciate your help, though.

Chris

----------

## bmph8ter

Glad you finally got it working.  I would actually think it was probably enigmail.  I can't say for sure though, as none of my installs have had it.

----------

## grooveman

It was, in fact, enigmail.  I have tried it now with differing versions, and on all accounts it would only work if enigmail was not compiled in.

Just FYI to anyone.  I did submit a bug report at mozdev.org... we will see if anyone feels like addressing that  :Smile: .

Chris

----------

